# does anyone use an aquapac for their pump?



## breeze (Sep 21, 2013)

I feel like all I am doing is asking questions at the moment and not really adding much to this forum. We are very new to this so I hope to become more helpful to others as we get more experienced. 
Anyway, my question:
Has anybody got any experience with using the aquapac with their pump? Would you say it is 100% waterproof? Have you tried it in sea water? And how long for?
My husband is doing a dinghy sailing course at the end of this month but is just being put on a medtronic veo pump. He will be on (potentially 'in') the water for a good few hours for 2 days. He will take it off for the capsize bit but obviously could capsize anytime.
So, we were wondering if it was worth getting the aquapac so that he can wear it under his wetsuit for the whole time or if you think its not worth the risk with such expensive equipment? Has anyone really tested it in water?
Thank you!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi again breeze!

I bought an Aquapac after comparing notes with AlisonF (member here) after this thread on Shoot Up - http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/forums/topic/summers-coming-waterproof-pump-pouch-thinghies/

In the end we never did end up sea kayaking, so I've still now actually tried mine!


----------



## breeze (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you mike! That sounds promising. I think we will order one and hope he doesnt fall in much. It is a bit scary thinking about damaging it. I'm just not sure how much we can trust this pack. But it does seem to be the only option really.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 21, 2013)

breeze said:


> Thank you mike! That sounds promising. I think we will order one and hope he doesnt fall in much. It is a bit scary thinking about damaging it. I'm just not sure how much we can trust this pack. But it does seem to be the only option really.


We also bought the Aquapac but haven't dared to risk it!  (My son has the Medtronic Veo).  The problem is that the Aquapac relies on its seal to be totally waterproof (it would be great for things like mobile phones), but you obviously have to feed the pump's tubing through the seal, so there is potential in my view for water to seep in.  I know plenty of people whose children have successfully used an Aquapac for running around on the beach and splashing in the shallows, but I don't know anyone who has used it for total immersion in the water.


----------



## breeze (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks redkite. Maybe I will try it in the sink with something else in it and one of the tubes coming out and see if it works. I will report back!


----------



## breeze (Sep 21, 2013)

I have just ordered one! I will let you all know how well it works.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 21, 2013)

I have an Animas pump so as waterproof have no use for one. Some daft! people have imitated prunes by swimming the English channel whilst wearing an animas pump


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 22, 2013)

Tell hubby to enjoy his sailing week !


----------



## AlisonF (Sep 26, 2013)

Mine took a real soaking when we went white water rafting, it was totally submerged countless times and the pump stayed bone dry.

I've never done more than dip it briefly in sea water, but can't imagine it would be much different. based on my previous experience id have no concerns wearing it in the sea.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

Just a thought - where would you stand on insurance if the aquapac failed and the pump got damaged?


----------



## Sowerbee (Sep 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Just a thought - where would you stand on insurance if the aquapac failed and the pump got damaged?



I think you would be trying to stand without any legs.

All about balanced risk I guess.


----------



## AlisonF (Sep 26, 2013)

I think you'd be up a watery creek without a paddle. But like Dave says, its about managing the risk. I tested my aquapac by putting tissue in it and putting one end of the infusion set inside, one outside, as it would be if the pump was in it. I left submerged for an hour and the tissue stayed bone dry.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 26, 2013)

Sowerbee said:


> I think you would be trying to stand without any legs.
> 
> All about balanced risk I guess.





AlisonF said:


> I think you'd be up a watery creek without a paddle. But like Dave says, its about managing the risk. I tested my aquapac by putting tissue in it and putting one end of the infusion set inside, one outside, as it would be if the pump was in it. I left submerged for an hour and the tissue stayed bone dry.



I have to agree... the Aquapac website doesn't promise that it's utterly impregnable or suitable for washing-machine-style antics after all. But then again many products you buy promise you almost nothing when you look at the small print (never read the small print on a train ticket!)


----------



## breeze (Oct 1, 2013)

Just thought I'd add a quick update on the aquapac. We tested it on friday in the sink and it seemed fine. My husband then wore it under his wetsuit for 2 days. He said it was quite comfortable with the pump positioned in his lower back. It was also quite easy to use the pump through the pack at lunchtime. He only actually capsised once when the pump would have been fully submerged for a short amount of time. The pump remained dry and working perfectly!
Hope this helps others!


----------



## AlisonF (Oct 1, 2013)

Brilliant, glad it worked for you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 1, 2013)

breeze said:


> Just thought I'd add a quick update on the aquapac. We tested it on friday in the sink and it seemed fine. My husband then wore it under his wetsuit for 2 days. He said it was quite comfortable with the pump positioned in his lower back. It was also quite easy to use the pump through the pack at lunchtime. He only actually capsised once when the pump would have been fully submerged for a short amount of time. The pump remained dry and working perfectly!
> Hope this helps others!



Great to know!


----------

